# Solved: Car Polish Issue



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Has anyone ever run across a product that will safely remove car polish from the black plastic trim items on a car? I'm usually very careful when I apply the wax but there have been times when I seemed to rush it a bit and get some on the trim. Now happens to be one of the times and like before I have never been able to completely remove it. Grrrrr.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Black washable paint  will cover it up. 

Not sure what you can use to clean as most of or some of the black plastic is also has a texture on it that makes it even harder to clean.
Guess there are things you could put on those parts first that clean and make then shine that may work. Or you could do that before you do the car polish on the body so if you did get any car polish on the other black plastic it woud I bet wipe off better because of the coating you put on it first. You may want to put it on a rag first and then rub the black plastic so you don't get it on the body.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

hewee said:


> Black washable paint  will cover it up.


Good idea until it rains... and it rains a lot here in the winter.


hewee said:


> Not sure what you can use to clean as most of or some of the black plastic is also has a texture on it that makes it even harder to clean.
> Guess there are things you could put on those parts first that clean and make then shine that may work. Or you could do that before you do the car polish on the body so if you did get any car polish on the other black plastic it woud I bet wipe off better because of the coating you put on it first. You may want to put it on a rag first and then rub the black plastic so you don't get it on the body.


It's to late now because the polish is already on it. Like I said, I'm usually very careful but not this time.

I work in the car business and haven't seen a product that works properly yet. If nobody comes up with something I'll talk to the guys that do our detailing and see what they say. Problem is that won't be until next week and I want to fix it right away quick. I just bought the car a week ago and it's driving me nutz.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea I hear what your saying.

I know there are things to take if off but they can also eat the plastic.

Hey have you tried a glass cleaner?
I would get a glass cleaner that is Alcohol and Ammonia Free.
Maybe a cleaning sponge that you use in the kitchen that has the white scrubing side foe corning ware. Even better a used one because it will scratch even less. I always used one to clean the glass and glass headloghts on the truck. But I use the older ones from the kitchen on the truck. Just try it with a light touch first to see what happens.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You can look here.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=plastic+cleaner&btnG=Google+Search

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=plastic+polish&btnG=Search

http://www.google.com/search?q=fiberglass+polish&btnG=Search&hl=en&lr=

Then here and the links on the left side.
http://www.granitize.com/cat/

I know Gel Gloss works great but don't think it will work on plastic and it may even do what your trying to fix now. But there are many things out there so it's just finding what one.


----------



## O111111O (Aug 27, 2005)

I've used low odor mineral spirits in small quantities [put on rag, not directly on plastic]. Need to test it on a small part of the plastic first.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Bet you wimpy can get lots of test plastic parts from the body shop at work too.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

hewee said:


> Bet you wimpy can get lots of test plastic parts from the body shop at work too.


There's lots of cars on the lot.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

O111111O said:


> I've used low odor mineral spirits in small quantities [put on rag, not directly on plastic]. Need to test it on a small part of the plastic first.


Did you have the same issue as I have and if so did it work?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Wimpy369 said:


> There's lots of cars on the lot.


Great your have more to pick from then.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Since I will use only Meguiar products, I thought I'd see what they reccommend. HERE's a link.

Good luck.

Kilowatt


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

kilowatt1 said:


> Since I will use only Meguiar products, I thought I'd see what they reccommend. HERE's a link.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Kilowatt


That looks very promising. From what their site says I should be able to get it where I live. 
Thanks


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Wimpy I'm in the car trade. 2 products that definately do the job. We sell them, I've used them and they work 100%

Autoglym bumper care

Mer bumper gel

Whether you'll get them in Canada is another thing


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Moby said:


> Wimpy I'm in the car trade. 2 products that definately do the job. We sell them, I've used them and they work 100%
> 
> Autoglym bumper care
> 
> ...


That's another very promising lead. I'll check it out as well when I get the time... which is very hard to come by these days.
Thanks Moby


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

We have some stuff in the shop that we use to remove the glue lines when the plastic protective covering is removed off the cars when they come off the trucks. It's called " eradicator spray cleaner ", at least that's what the shop guys call it. I figured I would try it because I know it's safe for paint but tested it on a small area of a mud flap first. It did the trick after I worked up the guts to try it. You can't tell the polish was ever there.

This is the suppliers description of the product and it's not petroleum based.
" SAFETY SOLVENT - a powerful degreasing chlorinated solvent blend. May be brushed or sprayed onto surfaces or used as a parts dip. Degreases and removes oil, tar and wax. No need to rinse. Fast drying, non-flammable. "
http://www.envirosan.com/eprolist.html#SPECIALTY SOLVENT CLEANERS


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Good to hear you got all looking like new again.

Now your be able to sleep good tonight wimpy.:up:


----------

